# Site General > Pet Related Laws & Legislation >  Repticon Charlotte Show

## USARK.Jonathan.Brady

*Repticon Charlotte Show
Repticon Charlotte*
Charlotte NC January 8 & 9
Saturday 10am- 5pm (VIP Entry 9am)
Sunday   10am- 4pm
http://www.repticon.com/charlotte.html
*USARK will hold fund raising auction  and afterparty immediately following the show on Saturday evening 5:30pm-???. FREE FOOD & Drink* will be provided for all who attend. The auctions are open to the public and proceeds will be used to support USARK. These auctions are a great social mixer and tons of fun! Limey will be the Auctioneer! They have been growing in popularity accross the country and are a *GUARANTEED GOOD TIME!* USARK would appreciate any donations for the auctions or any other help you have to offer.

----------

